# All-Clad outside discolored after left overnight with BKF



## JohnD8529 (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a new All-Clad stainless steel fry pan that had a good amount of burned oil on the inside. I started using the powdered BKF on it, but my hands were really hurting (time to get gloves), so I left the pan in the sink for the night. I did not wash it off. 

The next day the outside had a discoloration or markings all around it that seem to be in the shape of the dripping water. It doesn't seem like it's anything caked on, but rather the metal is a different shade in all these splotchy areas. I'm not sure how to describe it, and I can't seem to post the pictures I took of it. I tried to scrub it off with dish soap and more BKF but it seems to be permanent. Any advice? 

P.S. I'm happy to find another way to share the photos if someone knows how.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT. 

In terms of uploading pictures to this forum, you have to have a certain number of posts before you are granted the necessary permissions to upload photos. However, I believe you can upload your photos to a 3rd party site such as google etc and copy and paste the link here in the comments. 

As for your pans, stainless steel cookware are made with a certain amount of nickel to make them stronger and more resistant to oxidation etc. BKF is generally safe for SS cookware. However, it is not recommended to leave the BKF in contact with the SS pans for any significant length of time to avoid what has happened with your pans. Specifically, the BKF probably reacted with whatever nickel is in your pans. 

Is there anything you can do? Unlikely due to the fact the BKF and the nickel in your pans have reacted chemically. Perhaps time will even out the difference in color or maybe someone in here will have a novel idea as to how to get rid of the markings?

Good luck.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Active ingredient in bkf is oxolic acid. Try neutralizing the stain first with vinegar. If that doesn’t work then you have to go with a mild abrasive like “autosol”, chrome bumper polish, or automotive paint rubbing compound—and elbow grease, lots of elbow grease...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Before going to a heavier abrasive on you ac, try bkf with more eg, perhaps lots more eg.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You could try leaving pans completely submerged overnight in more BKG to see if it evens out the staining. 
Or try one of the other suggestions. 
Or you could just forget it and use the pans anyway. I'm probably just lazy but most of my pans are not **** and span shiny. They might even have some kind of discoloration. I've never looked. They work really well though and that's all I really care about.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It gives them “character“.


----------

